
New incubator for designer-developer teams launches - lambtron
http://venturebeat.com/2012/03/27/brooklyn-beta-summer-camp-incubator-designers-developers/
======
cienrak
“The process of building software is getting cheaper and cheaper,” said
Borthwick.”The production buzzwords of our era — ‘betas,’ ‘agile development,’
and ‘pivots’ — are all an outgrowth of micro-development, which makes it less
expensive to build more. As the cost of building and operating software-based
businesses decreases, increasing value will accrue to design.”

That's a scary thought, but I don't think developers are going to be
commoditized anymore than designers. Web templates are just as plentiful as
API

